# when did you have to stop having sex?



## highlandlassi

:blush:
i was just wondering when you were either advised by doc to stop having sex or when it was just no fun anymore? my doc has told me to go ahead as long as it does not cause pain. well last night was the first time it was no fun and i had to stop :cry: i guess in a way i am lucky to have gotten to 34 weeks and still having it on a regular basis but when i add up the 4 more weeks that are possible before babies are born and the six you are suppose to wait afterwards....oh my!!


----------



## vineyard

You are lucky. It's uncomfortable for me now. My cervix is soooo tender.


----------



## twinmom07

I don't remember when we stopped but I think it just got awkward, more than that it was uncomfortable or painful. I know by 36 weeks we had, as my MIL was here then.


----------



## vineyard

twinmom07 said:


> I don't remember when we stopped but I think it just got awkward, more than that it was uncomfortable or painful. I know by 36 weeks we had, as my MIL was here then.

Sex while family is over is always an awkward thing. lol.


----------



## Twin.Mommy

Might be TMI but I have not had sex my whole pregnancy and im 26 weeks this thursday.( Im not with the father and could not possibly meet someone in 6 months I would feel comfortable having sex with) I would of had to stop at 20 weeks anyway because I was put on strict bedrest.


----------



## vineyard

Twin.Mommy said:


> Might be TMI but I have not had sex my whole pregnancy and im 26 weeks this thursday.( Im not with the father and could not possibly meet someone in 6 months I would feel comfortable having sex with) I would of had to stop at 20 weeks anyway because I was put on strict bedrest.

Why strict bedrest?


----------



## Twin.Mommy

vineyard said:


> Twin.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Might be TMI but I have not had sex my whole pregnancy and im 26 weeks this thursday.( Im not with the father and could not possibly meet someone in 6 months I would feel comfortable having sex with) I would of had to stop at 20 weeks anyway because I was put on strict bedrest.
> 
> Why strict bedrest?Click to expand...


Stage I twin-to-twin transfusion......Only happens in identical twins!


----------



## vineyard

Twin.Mommy said:


> vineyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twin.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Might be TMI but I have not had sex my whole pregnancy and im 26 weeks this thursday.( Im not with the father and could not possibly meet someone in 6 months I would feel comfortable having sex with) I would of had to stop at 20 weeks anyway because I was put on strict bedrest.
> 
> Why strict bedrest?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stage I twin-to-twin transfusion......Only happens in identical twins!Click to expand...

Yes, I am familiar with it. I'm thankful for fraternal for that reason. Will you be on strict bedrest throughout the entire pregnancy?


----------



## Twin.Mommy

vineyard said:


> Twin.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vineyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twin.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Might be TMI but I have not had sex my whole pregnancy and im 26 weeks this thursday.( Im not with the father and could not possibly meet someone in 6 months I would feel comfortable having sex with) I would of had to stop at 20 weeks anyway because I was put on strict bedrest.
> 
> Why strict bedrest?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stage I twin-to-twin transfusion......Only happens in identical twins!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I am familiar with it. I'm thankful for fraternal for that reason. Will you be on strict bedrest throughout the entire pregnancy?Click to expand...



yup almost six weeks down and about 6 more to go if I can keep them in. Im not on bedrest for thining cervix or preterm labor like most twin pregnancies. I have a very long cervix. Im on bedrest to allow more oxygen to my donor twin and also to keep my fluid levels even so i wont have to have anymore amnio reductions.


----------



## readyfor3rd

twin.mommy - how are you doing with the bed rest, and how are your twins?

As for the sex, I was advised at a twin seminar thingy the other night that sex should be avoided from week 21 through to 30 so as to reduce the risk of infection, which apparently is the main cause of premature waters breaking. 
I'm all for keeping things as safe as possible but 9 weeks without sex?!?!


----------



## Twin.Mommy

readyfor3rd said:


> twin.mommy - how are you doing with the bed rest, and how are your twins?
> 
> As for the sex, I was advised at a twin seminar thingy the other night that sex should be avoided from week 21 through to 30 so as to reduce the risk of infection, which apparently is the main cause of premature waters breaking.
> I'm all for keeping things as safe as possible but 9 weeks without sex?!?!

Very good thank you for asking ! I did an update post when I hit 29 weeks sharing good news! My girls are doing WAY better than even the doctors exspected. 10weeks down hopefully 4 or more to go ! Bed rest has gotten easier because Im so sleepy all the time!


----------



## mamato2more

readyfor3rd said:


> twin.mommy - how are you doing with the bed rest, and how are your twins?
> 
> As for the sex, I was advised at a twin seminar thingy the other night that sex should be avoided from week 21 through to 30 so as to reduce the risk of infection, which apparently is the main cause of premature waters breaking.
> I'm all for keeping things as safe as possible but 9 weeks without sex?!?!

That makes no sense to me. They are protected not only by a closed cervix, but also by the plug which is full of antibacterial/viral stuff. If that's in place, the odds of getting an infection are really low..like, super low..almost not there..Yeah..Keep up the zinc for a strong bag ladies! I am going to start it here soon..


----------

